# αντιδιαμετρικός, αντιδιαμετρικά (;)



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Μην ψάξετε τη λέξη στα λεξικά, δεν θα τη βρείτε σε κανένα. (Ψέματα, στο Αντίστροφο βρήκα το επίρρημα _αντιδιαμετρικά_.) Ούτε το Google την ξέρει. Και εννοώ το ίδιο το Google, όχι οι σελίδες που φιλοξενεί. Γι' αυτό, για να πάρω μια ιδέα (χοντρική, πάντα) του αριθμού των ευρημάτων, χρειάστηκε να τροφοδοτήσω την αναζήτηση με όλες τις πιθανές καταλήξεις:

αντιδιαμετρικός αντιδιαμετρικού αντιδιαμετρικό αντιδιαμετρικοί αντιδιαμετρικών αντιδιαμετρικούς αντιδιαμετρική αντιδιαμετρικής αντιδιαμετρικές αντιδιαμετρικά αντιδιαμετρικώς

Κάπου 9.000 τα ευρήματα. Βεβαίως, στα λεξικά θα βρούμε:
*διαμετρικά αντίθετος
διαμετρικώς αντίθετος
εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετος*

Αντιστοίχως, στα αγγλικά έχουμε το *diametrically* (συνήθως στο _diametrically opposed_, ενίοτε στα _diametrically opposite, diametrically different_). (Κάποια ελάχιστα *antidiametrical/ly, μετρημένα όσες οι τρίχες του δεξιού μου χεριού, ελληνικά χέρια τα έγραψαν;)

Έχουμε στα ελληνικά τον _αντίποδα_. Από ΛΚΝ:
_H λογική σκέψη είναι ο αντίποδας της ενόρασης. Οι αντίποδες της Ελλάδας βρίσκονται στον Ειρηνικό Ωκεανό._ ΦΡ _βρίσκομαι / είμαι στους αντίποδες κάποιου_, είμαι τελείως διαφορετικός από αυτόν.
Αλλά το _αντιδιαμετρικός_ δεν έχει ... γεωμετρική βάση.

Τι κάνουμε; Ας συμφωνήσουμε πρώτα ότι το _*αντιδιαμετρικά αντίθετες_ π.χ. _απόψεις_ είναι ένας σολοικισμός με ένα περίσσιο «αντί». Γράφετε «διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις» και έχετε όλα τα λεξικά να σας στηρίζουν. Με τόσες όμως «αντιδιαμετρικές» (θέσεις, απόψεις, αντιλήψεις κ.λπ.) στου κόσμου τις έγκυρες σελίδες, τι κάνετε; Τις διορθώνετε ή ζητάτε να γίνουν λήμμα και στα λεξικά; Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχουν κάνει το πρώτο βήμα: στο λήμμα του _αντίποδα_ διαβάζω «σημείο ή τόπος που σε σχέση με κάποιον άλλο βρίσκεται σε αντιδιαμετρική θέση».


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2009)

1. Ο Δημητράκος λημματογραφεί *αντιδιάμετρος, -ος, -ο(ν)*:






2. Επομένως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το *αντιδιαμετρικός, -ή, -ό* είναι δόκιμος σχηματισμός που δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά αυτού που εκφράζει η λέξη _αντιδιάμετρος_.

3. Ο _αντίποδας_ (_αντίπους_) αντιστοιχεί στο αγγλικό _antipode_ και οι _αντίποδες_ στο _antipodes_, αλλά τι γίνεται με τα _antipodal_ και _antipodean_; Υπάρχει επίθετο *αντιποδικός, -ή, -ό*, το οποίο όμως λείπει από τα σύγχρονα λεξικά (το δίνει πάντως το _Magenta Polylexicon_):


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Θα έλεγα ότι το *αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο* είναι πια καθιερωμένο και τη θέλει τη θέση του στα λεξικά.

Το θυμήθηκα που διάβαζα σήμερα σε κείμενο του Ξυδάκη: 
Η κρίση παγώνει τη σκέψη, ο φόβος πνίγει τις δημιουργικές δυνάμεις. Παρότι θα περιμέναμε η απειλή να αφυπνίσει το ένστικτο αυτοσυντήρησης και να κινητοποιήσει δυνάμεις αντίστασης και αναγέννησης, αυτό που παρατηρείται προς το παρόν είναι το αντιδιαμετρικό του: ο φόβος απελευθερώνει καταστροφικές ενορμήσεις, ο θυμός μένει αμετουσίωτος και στρέφεται εναντίον του διπλανού και εναντίον του συλλογικού εαυτού εντέλει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2011)

Έτσι όπως το γράφεις είναι σαν να πρόκειται για ενιαίο όρο. Αυτό δεν ισχύει, κτγμ. Το αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο είναι απλώς το πιο συνηθισμένο γεωμετρικό στοιχείο.

Μπορεί όμως να υπάρχει π.χ. αντιδιαμετρική εφαπτομένη στη γεωμετρία, αντιδιαμετρικός πόλος στη γεωστρατηγική (εδώ η χρήση δεν είναι ακριβής, βέβαια ;)), μέχρι και... αντιδιαμετρικός Ζυγός στην αστρολογία.

Συμφωνώ ότι όλα αυτά βρίσκονται ή περνούν από το αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο όρος είναι ενιαίος;


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Εννοούσα ότι το ουσιαστικοποιημένο, όπως στου Ξυδάκη το κείμενο, δηλ. _το αντιδιαμετρικό του_, πατά στη φράση _το αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο (του)_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως στο κείμενο του Ξυδάκη διαβάζω «αντιδιαμετρικό ένστικτο», όχι αντιδιαμετρικό σημείο του ίδιου ένστικτου. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, πάντως, θα προτιμούσα μια σαφέστερη διατύπωση, π.χ. _αυτό που παρατηρείται στο παρόν είναι μια διαφορετική, αρνητική αντίδραση_.

Αφενός (πάντα κττγμ) δεν υπάρχει σχέση αντιδιαμετρικότητας σε αυτά που θέλει να αντιδιαστείλει και αφετέρου ο αντιδιαμετρικός δεν είναι εξ ορισμού αρνητικός. Δεν υπάρχει κτγμ εγγενώς μανιχαϊκό δίπολο στην αντιδιαμετρικότητα. (Αλλά πάλι, η οπτική μου είναι του μηχανικού, οπότε μην τα παίρνετε όλα τοις μετρητοίς...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2011)

Στον Ξυδάκη μπορεί κάλλιστα να ισχύει αυτό που λες. Δεν αποκλείω ωστόσο να δούμε να χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα το ουσιαστικό _το αντιδιαμετρικό_, όπως λέμε _τον αντίποδα_, εκεί που κάποτε θα λέγαμε _το διαμετρικά αντίθετο_. Στον Καψή πάντως του Βήματος διάβασα το κλασικό «διαμετρικά αντίθετες απόψεις» αντί για _αντιδιαμετρικές απόψεις_ και νομίζω ότι εξακολουθώ να προτιμώ το πρώτο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2011)

Το «πρόβλημα» ίσως βρίσκεται στο ότι η αντίθεση στην αντιδιαμετρικότητα είναι/ήταν ως τώρα απλώς γεωγραφική/γεωμετρική, όπως π.χ. στο ζευγάρι Βόρειος και Νότιος Πόλος, ενώ στα «εκ διαμέτρου/διαμετρικά αντίθετα» σκεφτόμαστε ποιοτική αντίθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

Το επίθ. *αντιδιαμετρικός *και το επίρ. *αντιδιαμετρικά *λημματογραφούνται κανονικά στο ΧΛΝΓ, με δύο σημασίες.


----------

